# Weight question



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and say that it is probably normal. Poodles are very lean dogs.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Daphne is only 11 weeks, but she is very "boney" esp along her back and butt (like in front of her tail, you can feel her skeletal structure...My vet, who also has spoos, assured me it is normal, although I have definitely felt poodles that are leaner, and some that are more "substantial". I am used to having a lab and I was worried about this too... Labs are all muscle and not boney at all... Poodles are definitley leaner than shi tzus too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a toy, but she was very long and leggy as a pup, then went through a brief period of looking (and feeling!) decidedly plump when she stopped growing, and I was a few weeks late dropping the amount of food she got. I have found my pups grow rather as children seem to - out for a bit, then it all gets stretched into length for a bit, then out for a bit again!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

My feeling is as long as they are gaining weight over time, then they are fine. As long as they aren't at one extreme. You should be able to feel each rib bone, but there shouldn't be a huge gap. A trick I was taught is if you make a fist and compare it to the ribs. Run your fingers over the back of your hand, you can't feel each bone in your hand, this is to heavy. If the ribs feel like your fingers(where a ring would be) the weight is just right. But if it feels like the knuckles where your fingers attach to your hand with large spaces between each "rib" than this is to skinny.

Mia went through a phase where she got really skinny after she grew quite a bit. I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I've noticed that my spoos and several other ones that I know have gone through a gangly stage (sort of like a young teenager when they hit a growth spurt and get to be all arms and legs). I agree with CelticKitti as long as she is eating well and gaining weight over time its probably just a growth spurt.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I bought some soft treats for her. At first she wouldn't take them. Then I figured out if I put them ON my hand, rather than holding them out in my fingers, she took them. Gradually, I put them on my hand and then in my fingers and she now has it figured out. 

She ate her food last night around 8. But we have tried since and she isn't interested. I think that is probably normal for a new arrival.

She also has kind of yellowy stuff coming out of her eyes. I washed them first thing with a damp face cloth. Then my husband did it a bit later, and then we took her out in the car and I noticed more coming out.

Is this normal too? My shih-tzus eyes water but its not that goopy yellow stuff. I remember a post about "eye boogers" I should go and check it out.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Yellow or green goop can be indicative of infection.
:/


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> A trick I was taught is if you make a fist and compare it to the ribs. Run your fingers over the back of your hand, you can't feel each bone in your hand, this is to heavy. If the ribs feel like your fingers(where a ring would be) the weight is just right. But if it feels like the knuckles where your fingers attach to your hand with large spaces between each "rib" than this is to skinny.


This is a great trick! Thank you for this!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, I've just tried it too. What a useful bit of information.


----------

